

Physics for Lazy Game Developers - ananthrk
http://labs.skookum.com/demos/barcampclt_physics/

======
ananthrk
Blog post announcing the same: <http://skookum.com/blog/simple-game-physics-
barcampclt/>

------
JoeCortopassi
Call me lazy, but this is awesome. Now I don't have to study physics to make
fun games with canvas/javascript!

